# 2015 wv asa state championship results



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Here are the results for the WV State ASA Championship from this weekend. I want to thank everyone that came out to shoot and we set a record for attendence at the ASA event. We had 108 shooters and the weather was perfect. I also want to thank Shrewd for coming out and supporting the event and setting up their trailer. It was a nice weekend however it was far from perfect. I didn't like the ranges I set as ASA style ranges and 6 shooting stakes do not go togther at all. So next year I will have to work on the ranges and make some changes as I was uncomfortable with them.

2015 WV ASA State Championship
Pipestem, WV


Bow Novice Range M	Range N	Total

1. Curtis Wiley 214 9x 226 13x 440 22x $105
2. Gary Toler 210 6x 216 10x 426 16x $69
3. Lee Neal 204 4x 214 8x 418 12x $36
4. Doug Boothe 203 5x 214 8x 417 13x
5. Aric Payne 204 4x 212 7x 416 11x
6. Josh Gravely 204 3x 208 7x 412 10x
7. Ron Payne 200 2x 206 3x 406 5x
8. Cliff Gum 200 2x 204 4x 404 6x
9. Todd Craighead 200 1x 200 3x 400 4x
10. Dalton Evans 204 5x 194 3x 398 8x	
11. Casey Thornton 202 5x 191 1x 393 6x
12. Dale Searls 192 2x 200 5x 392 7x
13. Mikey Boone 192 3x 196 3x 388 6x
14. Mike Miller 191 4x 183 2x 374 6x
15. Matt Thornton 153 1x 107 1x 260 2x

Hunter

1. Jesse Keffer 197 5x 210 6x 407 11x $93
2. Tyler Lucas 205 6x 196 4x 401 10x $47
3. Brian Cooper 202 2x 198 2x 400 4x
4. Joe Frame 202 3x 197 3x 399 6x
5. Kent Wall 200 5x 198 1x 398 6x
6. Alan Lambert 192 5x 198 3x 390 8x
7. Danny Kennedy 194 3x 179 2x 373 5x
8. Terry Blankenship 186 1x 186 1x 372 2x
9. Clay Remines 174 1x 173 4x 347 1x
10. Ebby Muncy 143 1x 136 1x 279 2x








Womens Hunter M Range	N Range	Total

1. Angela Nester 191 1x 208 7x 399 8x $75
2. Breezie Weaver 198 4x 191 3x 289 7x $37
3. Heather Payne 197 4x 177 1x 374 5x
4. Leslie Biesk 187 2x 186 1x 373 3x
5. Karen Kennedy 174 1x 184 1x 358 2x
6. Pia Hemeyer 169 2x 180 4x 349 6x
7. Helen Thornton 159 176 4x 335 4x
8. Kayla Lucas 165 170 1x 335 1x

Womens K40

1. Kim Taylor 197 4x 197 4x 394 8x $28
2. Shelly Harper 202 4x 190 3x 392 7x

Senior Women

1. Rita Daley 195 3x 177 372 3x $14

Known 45

1. Michael Williams 206 3x 202 6x 408 9x $70
2. Mitchel Dickess 204 4x 204 5x 408 9x
3. Rick Williams 195 3x 198 2x 393 5x
4. Daniel Winnell 202 3x 190 3x 392 6x
5. Mark Bailey 188 2x 186 2x 374 4x

Known 50

1. Richard Davis 200 3x 214 8x 414 11x $65
2. Brent Fetty 204 2x 206 5x 410 7x $33
3. John Wheeler 206 7x 200 6x 406 13x
4. Josh Blankenship 198 2x 208 5x 406 7x 
5. John Myles 210 5x 188 1x 398 6x
6. Jeff Ratliff 194 1x 204 4x 398 5x
7. Adam Perdue 187 3x 182 2x 369 5x





Semi Pro M Range	N Range	Total

1. Scott Williams 206 5x 202 8x 408 13x $84
2. Andrea Nicholson 204 7x 196 3x 400 10x $42
3. Steven Williams 212 8x 188 2x 400 10x
4. Harrison Starr 202 5x 195 6x 397 11x
5. Rodney Greathouse 194 2x 201 5x 395 7x
6. Donnie Meadows 189 3x 192 4x 381 7x
7. Alan Stewart 194 2x 186 3x 380 5x
8. Mike Nicholson 201 6x 175 1x 376 7x
9. Jeff Faut ns 171 3x 171 3x

Open A

1. Mark Leatherman 200 2x 196 4x 396 6x $70
2. Jeff Stevers 194 2x 197 4x 391 6x
3. Kip Good 195 187 4x 382 4x
4. Brian Johnson 191 4x 189 3x 380 7x
5. Karl Stock 182 182 5x 364 5x

Open B

1. Johnny Stiltner 197 3x 216 8x 413 11x $56
2. Rodney Epling 193 5x 200 6x 393 11x
3. Shawn Walker 186 2x 206 4x 392 6x
4. Jeff Icenhour 159 1x 158 317 1x

Open C

1. Nathan Wolfe 216 8x 210 6x 426 14x $84
2. Kevin Meadows 204 4x 210 6x 414 10x $42
3. Derek Nester 208 6x 204 4x 412 10x
4. James Alderman 206 5x 201 4x 407 9x
4. David Taylor 208 5x 199 4x 407 9x
6. Bobby Crouse 202 6x 197 5x 399 11x
7. Dusty Beckett 192 3x 204 5x 396 8x
8. Lane Stewart 192 2x 196 3x 388 5x
9. Nathan Meadows 191 5x 159 2x 350 7x




Outlaw M Range	N Range	Total

1. Charlie Vipperman 196 7x 204 4x 400 11x
2. Charles Thomas 198 2x 195 4x 393 6x
3. Zac Cooper 195 4x 196 2x 391 6x
4. Shaun Minnix 181 4x 188 1x 369 5x
5. Bo England 187 5x 180 2x 367 7x
6. Don Epling 166 1x 172 3x 338 4x

Unlimited

1. David Rash 186 3x 192 3x 378 4x $14

Senior Hunter

1. Eddy Adkins 172 1x 172 2x 344 3x $14

Senior Known

1. Jim Blankenship 204 7x 194 2x 398 9x $28
2. Kyle Uhler 181 3x 184 2x 365 5x

Senior Open

1. Brad Wood 204 4x 193 4x 397 8x $75
2. Rick Harris 208 6x 187 3x 395 9x $37
3. Rick Coffman 190 3x 185 375 3x
4. John Lutz 192 2x 182 3x 374 5x
5. Dan Farmsworth 194 2x 178 3x 372 5x
6. Greg Meadows 187 1x 183 370 1x
7. Hank Daley 156 178 1x 334 1x
8. David Smith ns 180 180

Super Senior

1. Chuck Nease 200 5x 202 6X 402 11X	$56
2. Manny Jimenez 202 5x 192 3x 394 8x 
3. Ben Meadows 151 184 3x 335 3x
4. Elbert Taylor 154 2x 134 2x 288 4x



Senior Master M Range	N Range	Total

1. Butch Hall 193 2x 171 2x 364 4x $28
2. Ron Hemeyer 175 2x 177 3x 352 5x

Traditional

1. Randy Irvine 183 3x 188 3x 371 6x $70
2. Randy Epling 178 1x 191 5x 369 6x
3. Chris Sowards 173 1x 185 5x 358 6x
4. Ron Payne 179 2x 155 1x 334 3x
5. Tony Hall 140 1x 169 2x 309 3x

Young Adult

1. Justin Wiley 197 5x 218 12x 415 17x $42
2. Lane Harman 188 3x 210 6x 398 9x
3. Cameron Smith 151 1x 165 2x 316 3x

Middle School Pins

1. Garrett Warnock 198 4x 194 394 4x $14


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Sorry for the jumbled numbers. I have tried to get them to seperate but can't quite figure it out.


----------



## Bryan Johnson (Apr 2, 2008)

Had a great time and it was a great shoot .


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Pipestem is really nice!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Love that place. Can you have all of your local shoots there? hehe


----------



## aricpayne (Mar 1, 2013)

It was a great shoot, I really liked the N range, thought it flowed nicely and was a blast to shoot that one...Looking forward to next year.


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

Another great shoot u had Larry.. had a blast and a good group to shoot with.

Congrats to Scootie & Stiffler to win their classes


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

Shoot was great, I really like seeing ASA events drawing more shooters in WV.


----------

